# NE Arborist Sales Position?



## Treehugger07 (Aug 26, 2007)

Hello people:
What is the quickest way for an arborist to obtain a sales position with an industry leader(Davey,Bartlett,Care of Tree)? How long can one expect to train for the position? What can a successful sales arborist bring in annually? How does earning potential vary between West and East coast? Does any one company offer a greater potential for success over the others?:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## NYCHA FORESTER (Aug 27, 2007)

Treehugger07 said:


> Hello people:
> What is the quickest way for an arborist to obtain a sales position with an industry leader(Davey,Bartlett,Care of Tree)? How long can one expect to train for the position? What can a successful sales arborist bring in annually? How does earning potential vary between West and East coast? Does any one company offer a greater potential for success over the others?:biggrinbounce2:




The most successful Salesman are the ones that sell in the most affluent areas, work the longest hours (everyday), and are the most crooked. 

Yes, Yes, Yes, they claim to be honest and look out for their clients best interest.... as long as it involves putting money in the Co.s pocket too.
By the time they get threw with them their trees look like spider webs (from all the cables and "Lightning Protection", their is not one viable leaf between the Main Stem and the beginning of the crown and the closes body of water is green from all the nitrogen they have been pumping into the ground.

It has absolutely nothing to do with knowledge of trees... just buzz words and a reassuring smile.

Sorry to sound so pessimistic :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## woodville (Aug 27, 2007)

Just call 1-800-sellmysoul, or log on to ISOLDMYSOUL.COM, or better yet sacrifice a bunch of kittens down at the nearest cross road at midnight while playing Black Sabbath back wards. Really it's just timing and being in the right place at the right time. Any of the large company's will tell you that you don't need to know allot about arboriculture you just have to know how to sell, end of story. All of the large company's follow the same set of sales aptitude test and questionnaires to see if you fit the profile. Do a little research on what areas have the highest per capita income or property values and start their. All of the larger company's advertise for sales openings when thay come up but I recommend calling both corporate headquarters and regional offices to see if thay have any openings that might be coming up. Usually thay grind new sales reps to hamburger right quick until thay find a "winner" so odds are if thay just filled a position it might open up again shortly.


----------



## Thillmaine (Aug 27, 2007)

*At least 3 yrs exp in the field*

I would say first of all you need at least 3 years in the field to be a salesman with some sort of competence regarding horticulture, etc.. All of our salesman must first pass the ISA test to become a salesman. Sure sometimes they have us doing some things that are pretty stpuipid, but you have to figure the general public is pretty stupid when it comes to trees so I cant get mad about it. I would say similar to what NYCHA forester says. YOu need to conform to clients schedules and work in affluent areas. Many of our affluent clients dont ge tout of work until late and then expecrt you to be at their house waiting when they get home. We have on salesman who has over 1000 clients in one town. Hs is not a bad guy, I actually like him the best out of all of our salesman. He was a sick climber in his day and just tranmsitioned smoothly into sales. I think it takes patience and experience... MOre the patience then anything.. SOmetimes I hear people talking to the salesman and I am like ":wow if I wad to talk to this woman Iw ould probably stangle her." We arent a big name like davey or anything but I think that my ocmpany is pretty well known in our particular area...


----------

